# Hello. New guy here. Question about turn by turn navigation.



## jMcClane55 (Nov 22, 2014)

Does the driver app have voice guided turn by turn, or is it silent? Should I supplement it with a separate GPS device?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

For me, the Uber app has voice navigation when going to pick up a pax, but is silent when using it to navigate to the pax destination.

I use Google Maps for navigation and I use a headset in my left ear to hear the turn by turn instructions. This frees me up to carry on a conversation with the pax and or play music without the navigation blurting out audible instructions in the car. Many drivers prefer Waze instead of Google Maps. I would try both and see what fits your needs best.


----------



## cheerose (Aug 29, 2014)

You can unsilence them by touching the speaker on the map screen.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

Waze has been really misguiding me lately.. I am having pretty darn good luck with the built in maps on the Uber app myself.. Plus it is just much easier!


----------

